# Odd Noise



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

On our last camping trip of the year I heard a strange noise coming from the camper. Buddy (our male St.Bernard) and I were setting outside by the fire enjoying a cup of coffee and the brisk air early one morning and I heard a beeping sound almost like the smoke detector in the camper going off. I had heard the furnace kick on so I jumped up to look and see if something was wrong. Opened the door and saw Millie (our female St.Bernard) still asleep on the couch and the DW snoozing in bed. I also didn't hear the beeping any more. Everything seemed to check out OK so I went back outside. Once outside I heard the noise again so I started trying to track it down. Finally I found it coming from the LP tanks and regulator. You can feel a clicking in the regulator and hear the beeping sound together. When the furnace is off the beeping stops and when it kicks back on it comes back. I don't think it is a problem and everything works fine but just wondering if anyone else has noticed it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Check the batteries in your carbon monoxide detector. Ours gives a beep every few minutes when they need to be replaced.


----------

